# Sticky  Online Calculators



## Arcaneind

I was thinking that there should be a thread (maybe even a sticky one) about our favourite calculators. These are the ones that I have been using.

FICO Credit Score Calculator

RESP Savings Calculator

Various Canadian Financial Calculators
*I use these a lot. Great variety.

Various Tax Calculators
*I find many of these awkward, but they seem to work

Simple Mortgage v. RRSP Contribution Calculator

Downloadable Smith Manoeuvre Spreadsheet (Excel)
*I'm not doing any SM (yet) but the allure is there.

Okay, now the more knowledgeable amongst us should step in and correct my wayward ways!


----------



## The_Number

Net worth calculator from CNN. It is American, and I don't know how reliable it is, but they will tell you where you stand relative to your age group and your income group.

http://cgi.money.cnn.com/tools/networth/networth.html


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

You may find *the Sleepy Portfolio rebalancing spreadsheet* useful. I use it for rebalancing the RESP portfolios for my kids.


----------



## confusion

*Mortgage/Loan Amortization Scheduler*

http://www.mackenziefinancial.com/calc/jsp/MortgLoanAmortScheduler/mortgloanscheduler.jsp


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Mortgage broker Invis has an useful selection of mortgage-related calculators:

*Invis.ca Calculators*


----------



## Ben

Thanks to CC for sharing this income tax estimator with me the other day. All the provinces are included it seems.

http://www.walterharder.ca/T1.html


----------



## JayRoc

*Budgeting*

Hi there, I'm an index investor primarily, new to CMF. Great job so far!Does anyone know of a good and free program to keep track of daily/monthly expenses? 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Rickson9

Cool thread!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

JayRoc said:


> Does anyone know of a good and free program to keep track of daily/monthly expenses?


Try GNUCash. I don't use it personally (I'm on Microsoft Money) but I've tried it out and seems to be a pretty good program.


----------



## JayRoc

Thanks CC! I'll check it out.


----------



## Arcaneind

*Canadian personal tax rates*

How could I forget these!

Personal tax calculator
RRSP savings calculator

Ernst & Young Tax Calculators


----------



## Mockingbird

I use these regularly for various financial calculations.

http://www.fiscalagents.com/toolbox/index.shtml

http://www.ativa.com/webtools/flash_calcs.html


----------



## Maltese

Here are 3 web sites that have retirement calculators. I've tried a lot of calculators and have good idea how much money I will need. However, the third one below based on Bruce Cohen's The Pension Puzzle tells me I need to save a lot more than any other calculator I've tried. I'm very interested to hear if others get the similiar results. The Retirement Advisor calculators are my favorite.


http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/isp/common/cricinfo.shtml

https://www.retirementadvisor.ca/retadv/apps/tools/tools.jsp

http://www.fiscalagents.com/toolbox/index.shtml#tb2


----------



## Alexandra

Might not be of real use to calculate your worth but here's a neat page that tells you what "Class" you fit into, just for fun:

http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/national/20050515_CLASS_GRAPHIC/index_01.html

Note this is American.


----------



## Andrew

I have created a TFSA Calculator based in excel if anyone is interested. 

Link: TFSA Calculator


----------



## BillsPiling

Here's a good set of calculators.. but i may be a bit biased 

http://www.nomoredebts.org/calc.shtml


----------



## FrugalTrader

Stay tuned guys, we're going to have a bunch of excel spreadsheet calculators coming up.


----------



## Elbyron

Here is one of my favorite mortgage calculators, because it shows the payments broken down into interest and principal. Just make sure you set "show full amortization table" to yes.

http://www.hsh.com/calc-amort.html

Besides this calculator, I usually just use my own spreadsheet to predict mortgage payments.


----------



## Maltese

I have a question about the *Pension Puzzle *calculator on the Fiscal Agents web site.

I'm not sure what to put on the line where it asks for the DB Pension Indexing Rate. I've been leaving it blank because my pension does not have guaranteed indexing. However, I'd like to play around with various scenarios.

For example, if inflation is 3% and a pension has a maximum indexing of 2/3 of the CPI does one put in 2% or 67%? 

Unfortunately, the calculator's help section doesn't address this question Here's the link to the calculator:

*http://www.fiscalagents.com/toolbox/cal/rrsp/pensioncalc.shtml*


----------



## tylerpercy

*Ativa Interactive*

I found this site a few weeks ago and I really like the range of calculators that they offer. They are all Canadian (ie. the TFSA calculators) and they offer free trials of the more in-depth financial planning tools that they have. I haven't tried the free trials yet but the calculators, I think, are very good. If anybody has tried the free trial software I'd be curious to know if it's worth a look.

http://www.ativa.com/index.html


----------



## tom_ford

Wow, I never thought this sort of thing exists! I'm used to doing my calculations manually (or with the help of a scientific calculator).

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## remin12

The_Number said:


> Net worth calculator from CNN. It is American, and I don't know how reliable it is, but they will tell you where you stand relative to your age group and your income group.
> 
> http://cgi.money.cnn.com/tools/networth/networth.html


I like this one, tells me am worth very little!!


----------



## steve41

One puzzle that should be mentioned is why, given that the basic rules of math are fixed... namely the rules of compound interest, inflation, and taxation... that there are as many answers to a simple financial planning scenario as there are online calculators and spread sheets available out there.

After all, a simple mortgage or annuity will be the same when run on several different financial calculators or a tax return crunched on a Quicktax or a Taxwiz will deliver the same T1. Why then shouldn't a simple question such as _ "I am X years old, earn $Y, plan to retire at age 60, have $Z saved in my RRSP. What should I be saving pre retirement, and drawing down post retirement in order to deliver me a constant aftertax lifestyle with my capital just running out on my 100th birthday?_, deliver the same consistent answer?

Seven simple parameters (age now, at retirement and at death, salary and current savings. (coupled with inflation and investment rate)

Pop those 7 parameters into any spreadsheet or online calculator and be prepared to shake your head over the disparity in the answers.


----------



## LIII1940

*mutual fund fee calculator*



CanadianCapitalist said:


> Try GNUCash. I don't use it personally (I'm on Microsoft Money) but I've tried it out and seems to be a pretty good program.



http://www.getsmarteraboutmoney.ca/t...r/default.aspx


----------



## rinoscar

Anyone know if there is a "correlation calculator" for ETF's?


----------



## Arcaneind

*Fixed Broken Link*

Get Smart About Money

Because of the JavaScript I cannot give the exact link but their "How much do my mutual funds really cost?" calculator is the best motivator for a Couch Potato low-cost set-up. Allows you to compare Mutual Fund and ETF fees against each other.

Lots of other handy calculators.


----------



## heyjude

http://firecalc.com/ is American and uses Monte Carlo simulation of historical market returns. Canadians will have to make a few adjustments in data input. 

http://www.retirementoptimizer.com/ is Canadian, by Jim Otar, an engineer who has used math to throw cold water on simplistic assumptions about the distribution phase. You can use the calculator for free without bells and whistles, or order the customizable version for $100.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I'm a long time admirer/user of FireCalc...


----------



## gummy

rinoscar said:


> Anyone know if there is a "correlation calculator" for ETF's?


I got one here:
http://www.gummy-stuff.org/30-correlations.htm
where ya gotta change the symbols to what Yahoo recognizes (such as CBQ.TO).


----------



## rinoscar

@GUMMY

Thank you for the link, much appreciated


----------



## calrest

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## greeny

I would like recommend this online calculator: http://juliekinnear.com/toronto-real-estate-market-statistics 

It´s a something like Real Estate Statistics Database. Many realtors should find a lot of interesting comparisons and things.


----------



## TomF

*Currency Converter*

I also happen to like this online currency converter:

XE Universal Currency Converter

It does currency exchange calculations for the top 85 currencies.

(And the rest of the site has a lot of good info too.)


----------



## ghayoor

JayRoc said:


> Thanks CC! I'll check it out.


ReallyMicrosoft Calculator is really very easy and nice to use


----------



## Sustainable PF

microFIT ROI calculator


----------



## jet powder

For my research I often use percent change calculator to calculate increase or decrease in investment

compound interest calculator to calculate long term growth with beta slippage

Percentage of calcultor to calculate % of winning trades.

Average mean calculator to calculate average % gain or loss for a given method of trading


----------



## Karen

My RRSPs are all in GICs. I don't intend to convert them to a RRIF until I am required to in another couple of years, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of a calculator that will take into account the minimum withdrawals and various interest rates that the GICs could earn. I would like to be able to figure out how long my RRIF will last at various interest rates once I start drawing on it. I'm aware that it will decrease in value as time goes by with the poor outlook for interests rates these days.


----------



## marina628

I also need some help finding a correct calculator -my situation is trying to figure out if I sell an asset now which will give me x value in cash and save me y value in monthly expenses what it will be worth in 10 years .I have used a compound interest calculator using x value as starting value and adding y value once a year but I would like to find one where I can add y value monthly.maybe somebody can post a excel formula ?I am horrible at excel lol


----------



## Financial Services

*Favorite Calculators*

Here are a few of my favorite calculators:

Debt Options Calculator

Debt Evaluation Calculator 

Net Worth Calculator

Marginal Tax Rate

Mortgage or RRSP Calculator

Retirement Calculator


----------



## elitecarpet

*Helpful*

I also find these calculators helpful and glad that these people who have brilliant minds shared it online.


----------



## Maltese

Karen, www.retirementadvisor.ca has the RRIF calculator that you are looking for.

Financial Services, I couldn't get into the retirement calculator that you posted.


----------



## InvestingForMe

For an after-tax comparison to help you answer that nagging question - _Should I contribute to my RRSP or pay down the mortgage? _ 

Try this calculator Pay Down My Mortgage or Contribute to My RRSP?


----------



## jamesbe

Has anyone used the smith manoeuvre spreadsheet in this thread?

I'm hoping I can use it for cash damming calculations as it seems very complicated to calculate interest as the balance grows.


----------



## TomF

*RateHub.ca*

Here is another site I recently came across when I was looking for information about property transfer taxes:

RateHub.ca
http://www.ratehub.ca/

It is a Canadian site and includes many online calculators relevant to mortgages, interest rates, etc.

It provides land transfer tax calculations for all provinces, and even a few specific cities.
(Note: it uses the term "Land Transfer Tax" although, here in BC, we call it the "Property Transfer Tax.")

Lots of useful information here.


----------



## Andrew

Here are three that I have developed. 

Income Tax Calculator
Mortgage Payment Calculator
TFSA Calculator


----------



## Marguerite Gilmore

*Calculators*

Hi, Arcaneind. I have checked out your given calculators. It's good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InvestingForMe

We have a large selection of free calculators and tools that can help with budgeting and investing.

Tools and Calculators


----------



## dubmac

InvestingForMe said:


> We have a large selection of free calculators and tools that can help with budgeting and investing.
> 
> Tools and Calculators


these are very good tools -great site for planning & estimating costs, savings etc


----------



## InvestingForMe

Thanks dubmac If a person is really interested in tracking their Budget, Net Worth, etc., we have made it possible to save all the data inputs & calculations to _My Folder_. For example, this gives them the ability to create a budget and save it for future reference and updating as their circumstances change. Also with the click of a button, you can take the information inputted into your budget or net worth statement and have it automatically transfer and populate the Retirement Budget and Net Worth calculators - making retirement planning super easy.. This saves a lot of time inputing a bunch of boring numbers. All can be saved for future reference to _My Folder_.


----------



## dubmac

I'm trying to find one to help with tracking my DRIP purchases to manage my ACB in a non-reg acount.


----------



## mjonions

*Child Support, Spousal Support, and Probate Fee Calculators for B.C. Residents*

Here are a couple of useful calculators for residents of British Columbia:

Spousal and/or Child Support Calculator

Probate Fee


----------



## MarkCT

*Inflation Calculator*

I like using this one every now and then: http://inflationcalculator.ca/

It's kind of scary to look at that chart in the homepage. Inflation just never goes down!


----------



## glenzacher

*Debt Analysis CC*

Debt Elimination Calculator to see options for paying off your debt.


----------



## FinancialFox

*TFSA, Fuel Savings, and Portfolio Rebalancing Calculators*


*TFSA Calculator:* Determine what your current and future contribution room will be
*Fuel Savings Calculator:* Compare the cost of fuel between different vehicles and see how much you could save!
*Portfolio Rebalancing Calculator:* This will take your target % for each ETF or Stock and then will tell you how to rebalance each item in your portfolio


All three calculators are available as both an in-broswer wep app or windows download.


----------



## Zara

*Fico calculator*

HI 
I have utilized FICO contract number cruncher most recent one year. There are numerous method for that figures out what home loan is the best one for you. Number cruncher is best and simple to utilize, simple approach to inquiry. They bargain your month to month pay. Pick the home loan with the terms that addresses your issues, and that you can bear.
Thanks
ZARA [email protected]


----------



## Zara

I have utilized FICO contract number cruncher most recent one year. There are numerous method for that figures out what home loan is the best one for you. Number cruncher is best and simple to utilize, simple approach to inquiry. They bargain your month to month pay. Pick the home loan with the terms that addresses your issues, and that you can bear.
Thanks


----------



## AlexM1359

I like this calculator for seeing how much money I can save on currency exchange when not using a bank service.
Currency exchange calculator


----------



## ethanzackary

*Currency Exchange Calculator*

I have Currency Exchange Calculator.

http://mtfx.ca/forex-tools/index.aspx


----------



## Paultaylor1

Visit http://www.acalculator.com to use different types of calculator online for free and you can also install our calculators on your own website by registering with us.


----------



## emmaj855

Found these two are also helpful if anyone wanted to check Land Transfer Tax and CMHC Insurance premium. 

- CMHC Insurance Calculator
- Land Transfer Tax Calculator

Happy Calculating !


----------



## streethunch

*Here's a nice simple online calculator for how long money will last in retirement*

http://www.timevalue.com/products/t.../retirement-savings-longevity-calculator.aspx


----------



## vi123

Adding a calculator for Norbert's Gambit 

http://norbertsgambit.com/


----------



## victor87

Its very useful. Amazing thread..!!


----------



## Brain007

Thanks for sharing such valuable informative links!
i'm going to check them....
Cheers!

#Brain


----------



## naysmitj

Maltese said:


> Here are 3 web sites that have retirement calculators. I've tried a lot of calculators and have good idea how much money I will need. However, the third one below based on Bruce Cohen's The Pension Puzzle tells me I need to save a lot more than any other calculator I've tried. I'm very interested to hear if others get the similiar results. The Retirement Advisor calculators are my favorite.
> 
> 
> http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/isp/common/cricinfo.shtml
> 
> https://www.retirementadvisor.ca/retadv/apps/tools/tools.jsp
> 
> http://www.fiscalagents.com/toolbox/index.shtml#tb2


Tried the third calculator and got incorrect results. Tried retiring at age 80 with 5 years retirement at $60,000.00 annually and the calculator showed I needed almost $988,000 in savings.


----------



## Chompers

Thanks for sharing the links, really useful information here


----------



## seyonv

*Do people want a better retirement calculator?*

I've been spending some time reading up on retirement calculators. The majority of them use linear projection or monte carlo simulation(which is much better but is still very limited in the map it creates for the full range of retirement planning outcomes. I see multiple ways to improve them (and I'm a software dev so I can). Don't know if there's actually a need though. What do people think?


----------



## steve41

Most calculators/pgms avoid or badly approximate income tax. Tax levels go up and down like mad as various forms of income go into and uot of play. It is a non-trivial problem BTW.


----------



## jeffpicone

Steve41's point is valid - a lot of calculators seem to have simple income tax assumptions, which are okay for seeing trends, but not very accurate on an individual level. I'm still looking for something that takes a lot of variables into play and lets me adjust them to see how it impacts everything: taxes, cash flow, net worth, etc...

It seems like the US has better options/tools for this.


----------



## Eclectic12

jeffpicone said:


> Steve41's point is valid - a lot of calculators seem to have simple income tax assumptions, which are okay for seeing trends, but not very accurate on an individual level. I'm still looking for something that takes a lot of variables into play and lets me adjust them to see how it impacts everything: taxes, cash flow, net worth, etc...
> 
> It seems like the US has better options/tools for this.


This one seems to have lots of options so it might be more to your liking.
https://www.taxtips.ca/calculators/canadian-tax/canadian-tax-calculator.htm

It won't give you cash flow or net worth etc. thought.


Cheers


----------



## My Own Advisor

I actually updated my site recently, because I found one from Financial Mentor that was good.








Helpful Sites


Welcome to my Helpful Sites page. My Tools and Services! Simple Excel Dividend-Income-Tracking-Tool-version-2020-09-28 Need help with any retirement income drawdown order or projection for your ret…




www.myownadvisor.ca





There is also a similar overview here:








The Best Free Retirement Calculators - Cashflows and Portfolios


Asset decumulation is quite different than asset accumulation. To help you out we've published the best free retirement calculators.




www.cashflowsandportfolios.com


----------

